# relationships



## lobby (Sep 9, 2015)

Maybe this is an OT topic, mods feel free to move it if necessary, but i think this is something that pertains to BOH staff rather than casual or hobbyists.

Relationships.

Those of you who have to work long unusual hours, how to you maintain or create relationships? Right now i'm generally working 4pm until maybe 2am or later, and i see it creating stress in my dating life. I have been dating this woman for almost half a year and at best, i can see her two nights a week. I know its wearing on her/us. Advice on working through it?


----------



## ecchef (Sep 9, 2015)

Do what most chefs do. 
Marry someone in the industry because it's convenient and they're just as nuts as you are, then get divorced. 
Repeat as necessary.


----------



## Adrian (Sep 9, 2015)

I solved this by my wife working with me. Luckily we get along brilliantly. Just as long as I do what she says....


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 9, 2015)

I've been living with my partner for six or seven years. She came from the industry and we still have a rough time when I'm working dinner service. It is one of the hard things about this job. 

She wasn't very understanding during my last pm round, hopefully next time will be better. Planning is going to key.


----------



## panda (Sep 9, 2015)

Two nights are plenty


----------



## 420layersofdank (Sep 9, 2015)

Who needs relationships when you have knives. If you want love, go to church


----------



## SousVideLoca (Sep 9, 2015)

Long term relationships are tricky in this industry. That's why God gave us waitresses.


----------



## barramonday (Sep 13, 2015)

As if the industry is not hard enough already , the toll it can take on one's partner and family is huge. 
I started working a breakfast/lunch job 3 years ago and couldn't see myself returning to nights full-time again.


----------



## stevenStefano (Sep 13, 2015)

Yeah going out with someone who you either work with or does a similar job is your best bet I have found. I'd say to go for someone you don't work with though, working long hours in a kitchen with your girlfriend when you fall out with them is pretty awful


----------

